# Hydroton bio filter media



## chaldeman1984 (Feb 1, 2011)

Would the expanded clay balls I use for hydroponics medium work in a canister filter for growing the good bacteria? They are highly porous for wicking hydroponics nutrient solution. is that as good as the ceramic?


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

Maybe. But I have a feeling they would rapidly decay and clog up everything.


----------



## THE_MOTHER_JEWELS (Feb 10, 2011)

chaldeman1984 said:


> Would the expanded clay balls I use for hydroponics medium work in a canister filter for growing the good bacteria?


Certainly,

Lightweight Expanded Clay Aggregrate (LECA)= hydroton. As you know; the baking process makes them indestructable.

I have been using this batch for two seasons in my nano pond. In the summer I toss it in the sump. When the fish are wintering indoors I fill old fluval baskets with it. This is the only media in that filtration system (thirty plus Ameca Splendens in a 55G)
They do just fine.


----------

